# second hands - 'tick' vs. 'sweep'



## Deanster (Dec 20, 2003)

*second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

Hi all - I know that, in general, quartz watches tick, and mechanical watches sweep. 

What about the high end quartz watches, like the quartz versions of Omega Seamaster Pro line? Do they modify the standard quartz movement somehow to get a sweeping motion? I've not actually seen the Omega quartz in person, so I'm going to the experts. (well, not really the experts - they're over at timezone or pmwf, but I already have a name here...)

I'd really like to buy one of these Omegas, but I'm a little fed up with having to keep track of whether I've worn the watch enough to keep it wound, or whether it's gained or lost several minutes in the last couple months. I love the accuracy and low-maintenance of quartz, but perhaps not enough to have a 'ticking' Omega. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## paulr (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

All quartz watches (well, every one I know of including the ones you mention) jump once per second. To do otherwise would need more battery power, and most people don't mind the "ticking". If you want to see really smooth motion of a second hand, get a Bulova Accutron from the 70's with the tuning fork movement. Those are wonderful watches and you can find them on ebay at quite reasonable prices.


----------



## Frangible (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

It should be possible, I've seen quartz wall clocks with a "sweep", but I have never seen a quartz watch with a "sweep".


----------



## paulr (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

Wall clocks with smooth-moving second hands are usually powered by AC synchronous motors.


----------



## kaseri (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

I personally prefer "automatic" watches.


----------



## harrydog (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

I've seen the quartz Omega in person and the second hand does not sweep like a mechanical movement, it jumps once per second.


----------



## GJW (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

"Sweep" is relative to begin with.
The 'sweep' of an automatic Rolex is just 5 'ticks' per second.
I've seen a few quartz that can mimic this same movement but most don't bother.


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

Sweep of a Rolex is 8 ticks per second (which is extra stupid considering their chrono markings are at 1/5 seconds-but Rolex's aren't bought for function). Quartz movements don't bother since they probably get their movements from a few limited sources. As Paulr said, it would take more battery power to break up the second into parts. Watches without sweep second hands will run longer on a battery, all things being equal.

Now the other little interesting tidbit, is that some quartz movements are jeweled, and this helps them last much longer on a battery (my Luminox goes 5 yrs on a standard battery). I hope Omega would be, too.


----------



## gregw45 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
Sweep of a Rolex is 8 ticks per second 


[/ QUOTE ]

Most do. Others at 5 or 5.5 beats/second.

http://www.oysterworld.de/caliber.htm


----------



## ViciousCycle74 (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

Just out of curiosity, does anyone have an automatic that is acurate month after month? I have an Omega Seamaster Automatic that I like alot, but it is about 3-4 min a week fast.


----------



## harrydog (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

[ QUOTE ]
*ViciousCycle74 said:*
Just out of curiosity, does anyone have an automatic that is acurate month after month? I have an Omega Seamaster Automatic that I like alot, but it is about 3-4 min a week fast. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have an Omega Speedmaster Professional that seems to have settled in at about +15 seconds per week. I would have your watch regulated. It shouldn't be running that fast.


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

Even cheap mechanicals generally do better than that. Getting it cleaned and adjusted should help a lot.


----------



## Mrdi (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

I have an auto RoleY.
It is 25 years old.
It was purchased for function.
It functions well, month after month and year after year, and dive after dive.
Rolex is an in house operation.
Automatic watches don't have batteries!

Cheesehead, you may want to do a little adventure reading at the Timezone site.
Rolex is certainly not considered a prestigious watch by watch officianados, however it is the most historically copied,
For a good reason.
Cheers,
Mrdi


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

My Omega SMP runs about +1sec/day if I put it to sleep with the 12 o'clock pointing straight up at the ceiling. Been wearing it every day for 6 months with no problems at all.

I'm partial to automatic movements. Something about precision craftmanship that quartz watches just don't have.

Most automatics don't require any more maintenance except for the 5 year or so factory tuneup.


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

Mrdi, 

Oh, I've done my share of reading at Timezone /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. After a while, the only movement that seemed interesting was the Omega co-axial. Seemed all the other hype was about "fit and finish" and less on pure function-still interesting stuff. Roleys are certainly nice watches, but in todays market, a lot more can be had for less. And conversely, like you say, you can easily move up from the Roleys.

Deanster, 

Have you looked at the Omega Co-axial movement, it's unique, accurate and very low maintenance.

Cheers, 
Cheese


----------



## MeridianTactical (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

I just got in a brand new Automatic Seiko divers watch for sale, no ticking of the hands (the Sec. hand sweeps) and it has the day/date as well...

It kinda looks like a Rolex Sub... But MUCH less!!!!

I'll take a pic later... Its not on my site yet.

Price is $159.95

Chris


----------



## kaseri (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

[ QUOTE ]
*ViciousCycle74 said:*
Just out of curiosity, does anyone have an automatic that is acurate month after month? I have an Omega Seamaster Automatic that I like alot, but it is about 3-4 min a week fast. 

[/ QUOTE ]

When I first bought my Omega Seamaster automatic it was about 3-4 min per month slow. I sent it off to the Omega factory for a "full service" and it has been perfect ever since. I recommed you do the same.


----------



## MeridianTactical (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

I have a 5 year old Rolex Sub that has not had any servicing and I far from baby it. Its accurate to about 2 min a month!


----------



## Lars (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

If you really want a smooth "sweep" look into vintage Accutrons.Mine is accurate to within 15 seconds a month and you can't find a smoother "sweep".Vintage tend to be somewhat small by today's standards but you can find some tremendous bargains.Timezone is not the best place to go for objectivity on Rolex,folks tend to be polarized on the issue.Bottom line with high end watches (not that Rolex even qualifies as high end) is that they are all overpriced if telling time is all you care about.If aesthetics and craftsmanship enter the equation then anything goes.I own and enjoy watches that run the gamut from the G-shock atomic solar on my wrist now through Rolex and on to true high end and as the song says "love the one you're with". 
cheesehead-Go Pack!


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

I've always considered purchasing a Rolex sub but was concearned with the black bezel scratching. Do you have much trouble with this problem? Have you had to have it replaced due to scratching?


----------



## MeridianTactical (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

Hi tiktok 22,

No, the bezel is not at all scratched! It should be by the amount of times I have smacked the thing over the past 5 Years! 

Here is a pic of the Seiko I mentioned above next to the Rolex.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

Thanks for the pic. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## GJW (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

How's the glow on the Seiko?


----------



## MeridianTactical (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: second hands - \'tick\' vs. \'sweep\'*

Very good once its hit with a flashlight, but tapers off... Even the Rolex dims..


----------

